# How to achieve this color pine



## Woodmonkey (28 Aug 2015)

Specifically what pine and what finish would you use to get something close to this picture? The only pine that seems to be readily available is southern yellow, which looks really, well, yellow!


----------



## marcros (28 Aug 2015)

there is an old post by condeesteso (douglas) that discusses raging pine, and IIRC he found something that worked well.


----------



## marcros (28 Aug 2015)

ageing-pine-softwoods-t75833.html?hilit=aging%20pine is the thread that I was thinking of. not sure that it is as conclusive as I thought.


----------



## Woodmonkey (28 Aug 2015)

Some useful info on stains there but I'm more interested in what particular pine that piece is made of


----------



## gregmcateer (30 Aug 2015)

You could try contacting Richard Findley - He does a lot of repro work that involves matching things


----------



## toast (30 Aug 2015)

we used to use old dirty caustic soda to darken up pine, then varnish or wax it


----------



## Chrispy (30 Aug 2015)

Woodmonkey":1jzpf0em said:


> Some useful info on stains there but I'm more interested in what particular pine that piece is made of


Timber wise you could use your local builder's merchant standard par pine, here it tends to be 5ths or 6ths redwood it would give you that grain and those knots anyway.


----------



## kfenelon (30 Aug 2015)

Just use mellow wax 2 coats using 0000 wire wool


----------



## Roughcut (5 Sep 2015)

I would look at the Briwax range of furniture wax polishes.
I've used their Antique Pine wax which is probably a bit darker than the furniture in the attached picture, so maybe look at what they have which is a shade or two lighter.


----------



## Jacob (5 Sep 2015)

I wouldn't even attempt to match pine colours (unless painting) as it is impossible. Even if you matched it exactly with a particular original they would continue to age and change colour differently. 5 years on and they wouldn't match.
The stuff in your picture looks boringly nondescript anyway - possible post caustic-soda dipping? Why bother to match it?


----------



## [email protected] (5 Sep 2015)

Jacob":2iemdswm said:


> I wouldn't even attempt to match pine colours (unless painting) as it is impossible. Even if you matched it exactly with a particular original they would continue to age and change colour differently. 5 years on and they wouldn't match.
> The stuff in your picture looks boringly nondescript anyway - possible post caustic-soda dipping? Why bother to match it?



on the whole , this is true. UV light wreaks havoc with woods and colouring systems. Not so bad if you keep the furniture in the shadows but still the timbers will age and change colour over a period of years


----------



## Woodmonkey (6 Sep 2015)

Jacob":1dz26hii said:


> I wouldn't even attempt to match pine colours (unless painting) as it is impossible. Even if you matched it exactly with a particular original they would continue to age and change colour differently. 5 years on and they wouldn't match.
> The stuff in your picture looks boringly nondescript anyway - possible post caustic-soda dipping? Why bother to match it?



If that's what someone has asked for and they are willing to pay for it.... Telling your customers that their furniture is boringly nondescript might not always be the way to go!


----------



## blackrodd (6 Sep 2015)

I was recently talking to the owner of one of the architectural antique outlets around here a few weeks ago.
He mentioned using tea bags and coffee grounds for colouring when Repairing and matching old stripped pine.
In the absence of a formula for the tea bags idea, I believe you should look at the various pine canned finishes and try out on a test piece, should you ever find a match for old stripped pine, please let me know!
The odd times I have to repaired and match old pine, I have paid out for the original, reclaimed pine from floorboards or a broken dresser etc and just hand waxed the finish.
Regards Rodders

PS,I meant to say what a nice piece to make, How many Do you have to make?


----------



## Grumpygn0me (24 Sep 2015)

southern yellow pine will look totally different if you mix it with regular pine, mild caustic soda, wash thouroughly then when dry build up with various layers of wax rubbed well back


----------

